# drake mst eqwader plus 1/4-zip pullover or Under armour skysweeper?



## Hodgesba (Jul 2, 2012)

Give me your opinion on the best mid season duck hunting jacket for Georgia. Max 4 or duck blind. Thanks for your input.
Right now I'm looking at a under armour jacket and a drake and im torn between the two.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 2, 2012)

I love my drake 1/4 jacket. Some on here might give us a hard time about it. Bc its name brand or something but you can't beat the comfort of the drake jacket.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jul 2, 2012)

ford or chevy?


----------



## CLDUCKS (Jul 2, 2012)

Drake


----------



## Folsom (Jul 2, 2012)

Drake has great ideas , but their product don't hold up!

Under Armour


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 2, 2012)

Under Armour, My jackets and my boats from drake did not make it but one season. The first couple of washes with drakes stuff the color will fade. I like the camo of drakes stuff in the woods but it's not worth the money they want.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 2, 2012)

i try not to over complicate it. giving thought to my duck wardrobe? naaa. just throw somethin on and go.


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 3, 2012)

UA for sure, as said earlier, drake has great ideas but there junk.


----------



## lblanton1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like Drake myself, either or will do the trick, my Drake jacket has been through the ringer and is fine and never had problems with it.


----------



## Hodgesba (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for Yale opinions, Max 4 or mossy oak duck blind?


----------



## SigEp614 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hodgesba said:


> Thanks for Yale opinions, Max 4 or mossy oak duck blind?



Does it really matter? I don't think the ducks are going to judge you too much


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 3, 2012)

SigEp614 said:


> Does it really matter? I don't think the ducks are going to judge you too much



neither look good in the timber....

base camo off what ya hunt.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 3, 2012)

YOur right there





levi5002 said:


> neither look good in the timber....
> 
> base camo off what ya hunt.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jul 8, 2012)

The max-4 and duck blind are both normally to brightly colored for what we hunt at home


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 9, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> i try not to over complicate it. giving thought to my duck wardrobe? naaa. just throw somethin on and go.



Here is some mid season technology I came up with on my own. Notice how I wear the camo under a fleece...


----------

